
Ask HN: How are you changing the world? - emerongi
The Third World seems plagued by problems. Climate change, plastics, diseases etc are such clearly visible issues in those countries.<p>What are <i>you</i> doing that is having an impact on the issues that really matter?
======
satanspastaroll
I'd imagine not many on HackerNews have something to do directly with the
issues you listed. Measuring what is having _true_ impact on these large scale
issues can be really difficult.

